# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  How confident does a man have to be to wear a wig?

## Master King

Very confident. Because in my view a bad wig is more likely to make you feel MORE self conscious than baldness ever would.

So you have to be very confident that you think your fale hair looks real.

Discuss.

----------


## chewytorch

Don't they make wigs with real hair?

----------


## amadeus

It think part of the confidence comes with knowing that your hairpiece actually looks good and undetectable. You can be the most confidant guy in the world but if youre wearing an obvious hairpiece others will see you differently.

----------


## Master King

> It think part of the confidence comes with knowing that your hairpiece actually looks good and undetectable. You can be the most confidant guy in the world but if youre wearing an obvious hairpiece others will see you differently.


 I wear a hair system but then again, I don't care what people think. I'm fairly confident it looks real. 

@Chewy. Some wigs are made of synthetic hair.

----------


## barry77

I my view I think you need to be very confident. If you're averagely confident you'll be constantly aware of the wig and you'll be looking out for reactions from others. If you're very confident you'll 'not care' what people think. But if you're that confident why wear the wig?

Doesn't matter if it's a good or a bad wig. There's no such thing as 'undetectable'. If an observer is suspicious, it's fairly easy for them to work out if it's a wig or not.

----------


## Master King

> I my view I think you need to be very confident. If you're averagely confident you'll be constantly aware of the wig and you'll be looking out for reactions from others. If you're very confident you'll 'not care' what people think. But if you're that confident why wear the wig?
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's a good or a bad wig. There's no such thing as 'undetectable'. If an observer is suspicious, it's fairly easy for them to work out if it's a wig or not.


 You really think that even the best systems are detectable?  I beg to differ.  :Wink:

----------


## gmonasco

> I wear a hair system but then again, I don't care what people think. I'm fairly confident it looks real.


 Is your hair system a hairpiece, or the type that is bonded to your head and worn for weeks at a time?

----------


## barry77

> You really think that even the best systems are detectable?


 Absolutely. You may achieve something close to undetectable in the mirror but in the daylight, getting on the train, standing in a pact elevator, walking down the road on a windy day, basically everything we do in a typical day puts us in the line of scrutiny where anyone with eyes will see that something is 'not right'.

----------


## Master King

> Absolutely. You may achieve something close to undetectable in the mirror but in the daylight, getting on the train, standing in a pact elevator, walking down the road on a windy day, basically everything we do in a typical day puts us in the line of scrutiny where anyone with eyes will see that something is 'not right'.


 I'm fully aware of all those things you've pointed out. And let me tell you I wouldn't wear a system until it was near perfect in my eyes.

I'm my own worst critic. If the hair doesn't match my own hair, I won't wear it. It has to be a good a match as I can get or else it goes in the trash can.  That's why I think full caps are a disaster. Loads of guys wear them but I have never seen a convincing full man's cap yet. They all look like wigs.

----------


## Master King

> Is your hair system a hairpiece, or the type that is bonded to your head and worn for weeks at a time?


 
Ha ha. They're both the same in my view.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Weedwacker

I believe one has to be very confident to wear a hairpiece simply because society does not 'accept' it. For women it's ok; however, for men it's not. Therefore, a man must be very confident in himself to wear one, and simply not care about the opinions of others. Most people, in my opinion, are very concerned about the opinions of others.

I wore a piece from the time I was 22 to the age of 24. Unfortunately, the piece I wore had far too much density, so it looked fake. With the modern systems, you can get one with medium to light density, and get a texture match as well. Color match is also important. I have naturally wavy hair and my pieces were made with straight hair; therefore, they were fake looking. It is much easier to wear a piece if you have naturally straight hair.

Some men look abnormal when they lose their hair, so I think hairpieces are a great option for those who can't buzz their hair short. If you can deal with the work involved, and it looks good, why not? Unfortunately, most people are brainwashed by the culture in which they live, so they will mock hairpiece wearers. These morons ought to be wholly ignored.

----------


## UK_

How long is a piece of string?

----------


## gmonasco

> How long is a piece of string?


 Longer than our interest in reading irrelevant comments.

----------


## barry77

> Some men look abnormal when they lose their hair


 That's a claim that needs explanation.



> ... so I think hairpieces are a great option for those who can't buzz their hair short. If you can deal with the work involved, and it looks good, why not?


 Because they all look fake? The view you take is unusual as you yourself wore a hairpiece for two years and decided it looked fake and (I presume) haven't worn one since. It's my strong conviction that modern systems are still easily detectable in the real world despite looking great in the gallery section of hairpiece websites.

----------


## Weedwacker

> That's a claim that needs explanation.
> 
> An explanation as to why some guys look abnormal if they are bald? I shouldn't have to answer that, however, if I must. Baldness is a biological error. We are supposed to have hair on our heads to frame our face, as well as protect our heads from the elements. There is no biological purpose to Male Pattern Baldness, other than to increase the risk of skin cancer and likelyhood of developing pneumonia in cold weather - which is another topic. Take a look at people who are on chemo and tell me how normal they look. Although different from chemo, MPB makes some men look strange because they have no facial frame; hence, they become unrecognizable or look bizarre. It's abnormal looking to have half of your hair missing; it looks as though you walked underneath a ceiling fan too closely. Fortunately, some men, such as Andre Agassi, are able to look pretty good bald. Tell me, if you think baldness is so normal looking, then why are you on this forum?
> 
> Because they all look fake? The view you take is unusual as you yourself wore a hairpiece for two years and decided it looked fake and (I presume) haven't worn one since. It's my strong conviction that modern systems are still easily detectable in the real world despite looking great in the gallery section of hairpiece websites.


 My view may appear unusual; however, if you read my post carefully you would have noticed that I was critical of my hairpieces because of density and texture - which are things that are not a problem with new hair systems. Moreover, I wore a piece back in the late 1990's when I was in my early 20's. I am 34 now so I no longer need a piece; I look ok with my hair buzzed to a #1. When I was 21, and a Norwood 6, I looked like a freak bald. I had the face of an 18 year old, and the hairline of an 80 year old; not a good look, especially when you want a job that deals with the public.

Many systems may be detectable; however, not all. During Titanic, Billy Zane (who is actually bald) wore a hairpiece as he starred alongside Leonardo Dicaprio; he played Kate Winslet's domineering husband. You can watch Titanic on a 50 inch plasma T.V. and I doubt you will be able to detect his piece.

Some men find their looks destroyed by Male Pattern Baldness. Wearing a hairpiece is not a great option; however, when you are unrecognizable, or your looks have gone from a 7 to a 2, or you look like a Star Trek character with a shaved or buzzed head then it's a viable alternative. Perhaps, hairloss will be cured in the not too distant future. In the meantime, those whose heads are shaped like a cactus, or whose appearance has been wrecked, or who are not a transplant candidate may benefit from a system.

----------


## barry77

> however, if you read my post carefully ...


 I did read your post carefully.



> you would have noticed that I was critical of my hairpieces because of density and texture - which are things that are not a problem with new hair systems.


 I would say that is false. They are still a problem with new hair systems despite the claims.




> Many systems may be detectable; however, not all. During Titanic, Billy Zane (who is actually bald) wore a hairpiece as he starred alongside Leonardo Dicaprio; he played Kate Winslet's domineering husband. You can watch Titanic on a 50 inch plasma T.V. and I doubt you will be able to detect his piece.


 That is a very odd example. You're talking about a muilti-million dollar Hollywood film. Make up artists and teams of technicians are on hand to ensure every frame they shoot is perfect. Also, it was made in 1997 which presumably is the era of wig technology you are critical of. I'm sure in real life, standing behind Billy Zane in the sunshine whilst queuing for the ATM machine (for example), It would be a different story.



> Some men find their looks destroyed by Male Pattern Baldness. Wearing a hairpiece is not a great option; however, when you are unrecognizable, or your looks have gone from a 7 to a 2, or you look like a Star Trek character with a shaved or buzzed head then it's a viable alternative. Perhaps, hairloss will be cured in the not too distant future. In the meantime, those whose heads are shaped like a cactus, or whose appearance has been wrecked, or who are not a transplant candidate may benefit from a system.


 Fair enough. Though I personally think that in the long run learning to accept a cactus shaped head is better than becoming paranoid and delusional as I'm sure has been the case for many hairpiece wearers (myself included).

----------


## UK_

> Longer than our interest in reading irrelevant comments.


 Bahahahahaha!  Oh pathy!

----------


## Weedwacker

My previous post was interjected incorrectly for some reason.

One reason hairpieces often look bad is because of the wearer. When I wore my piece and went into my hair clinic to get it serviced, I would see guys with pieces that looked so bad it was rediculous. Those who are socially unaware and artistically inept will not be able to pull it off. I knew a guy from my studio whose piece looked as good in real life as Zane's in Titanic. His girlfriend was awesome and didn't mind. He had dark hair and the color match was perfect. Therefore, people who think that all pieces look bad are mistaken. One must invest a chunk of money into the maintenance process.

I did wear a piece during the era of Titanic; however, Zane has straight, dark hair which makes it a lot easier. Back then, I was unaware of texture and hair density because I was not made aware of those options.

Barry77, you seem very jaded with regard to your experience with hairpieces, almost to the point of sounding bitter. You may have had a bad experience with them (as did I ); however, what is a kid who is 14 and who has alopecia supposed to do? Even guys who are 18 and balding may not be able to function within society without being incessantly mocked. A system may be the best option for them, especially if they look disfigured.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Hey Weedwhacker, I have 3 questions about hairpieces:

1. Does wearing a hairpiece destroy the hair that should be growing underneath the glue that holds the piece onto your head?  

2. If you're with a woman and getting intimate, is it easy for her to detect?

3. How easy is it for a hairpiece to get loose and slip when you're sweating while working out?

----------


## Nosilichar

very interesting article .thx for post.

----------


## barry77

As a piece wearer from the ages of 22 to 31 I can try and answer this one:



> 2. If you're with a woman and getting intimate, is it easy for her to detect?


 Even if it were hard to detect, how much could you relax if she was attempting to run her fingers through your hair? 

There's always the chance she could catch the edge of the lace with her nails which you would react to. If she's particularly passionate she could damage it or even pull it off.

In order to really make having sex a reality is to tell her that you don't like your hair touched which she may think is a little weird.

Alternatively you could remove the wig but I suppose then sex would be out of the question.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Thanks for the response Barry, just one more thing: does a hair piece tend to come loose when you sweat?

----------


## Weedwacker

> Hey Weedwhacker, I have 3 questions about hairpieces:
> 
> 1. Does wearing a hairpiece destroy the hair that should be growing underneath the glue that holds the piece onto your head?  
> 
> 2. If you're with a woman and getting intimate, is it easy for her to detect?
> 
> 3. How easy is it for a hairpiece to get loose and slip when you're sweating while working out?


 I did not suffer any permanent damage to the hair that grew under the hairpiece glue. I went to a 'hair studio', and they buzzed the hair off and then glued the unit to my head. I don't know if the glue can damage the hair, though.

Your second question is where this gets complicated. If the piece is securely attached, it would be possible for her to run her hands through it and not notice. I, however, would not have dated unless the woman knew. Personally, I became paranoid about people noticing and didn't want to bother with it anymore. The fine lace systems look better than the full pieces I wore. The technology is better now.

It depends on the method of attachment. If it is glued on every couple weeks, the chances of it falling off are almost nothing. That was my experience, anyway. If it is taped on, the chances of it falling off are greater. One of the reasons I quit boxing was because I was wearing a headpiece while sparring at the gym (getting punched in the head loosened the wig). Many clinics will tell you to come in and get it glued on once per month; this is nonsense because the glue gets loose after sweating and natural moisture. I would say every 2-3 weeks.

----------


## barry77

> Thanks for the response Barry, just one more thing: does a hair piece tend to come loose when you sweat?


 In my experience using tape I'd say 'no' so long as the tape was applied when your scalp was completely dry. There's some debate over this but I found the only way to remove a tape attached lace wig is to use isopropyl alcohol or solvents like desolveit.

Glued (bonded) pieces are more likely to come loose though sweat and hair growth.

----------


## dgman21

depressed,
Thats exactly why I wouldn't consider a hair piece cause of the answer to your 3 q's. It can destroy some native hairs, women lovge to play with hair(esp when intimate,and the wind and rain)

----------


## ScottNM

Why doesnt a woman care about you realizing her nails are fake, eyelashes, hair color, lip color etc? It seems they have all the confidence in the world even knowing you realize those things are not really her? I am just saying why can you not have confidence even knowing that some will know? Seems like a double standard. Joke about it even. If someone mocks me and tells me "why are u wearing a wig" I will say "so I wont look as ugly as you"

----------


## baldy1990

i dont if it's confidence or insecurity.Nowdays wig is not a choice and nobody likes fake hair.

----------


## BigThinker

> i dont if it's confidence or insecurity.Nowdays wig is not a choice and nobody likes fake hair.


 Even though you're bumping super old threads, I'll concur.  Give me a shiny NW7 before a  rug or a wispy comb-over any day.

----------


## BigThinker

> As a piece wearer from the ages of 22 to 31 I can try and answer this one:
> 
> 
> Even if it were hard to detect, how much could you relax if she was attempting to run her fingers through your hair? 
> 
> There's always the chance she could catch the edge of the lace with her nails which you would react to. If she's particularly passionate she could damage it or even pull it off.
> 
> In order to really make having sex a reality is to tell her that you don't like your hair touched which she may think is a little weird.
> 
> Alternatively you could remove the wig but I suppose then sex would be out of the question.


 Yeah, well this just re-affirmed everything I thought of wearing toupees.  I literally cringed reading this scenario.

----------


## baldy1990

> Even though you're bumping super old threads, I'll concur.  Give me a shiny NW7 before a  rug or a wispy comb-over any day.


 what's wrong with bumping old threads

----------


## UK_

Jesus Christ someone please cure hair loss.

----------


## mpb47

> Why doesnt a woman care about you realizing her nails are fake, eyelashes, hair color, lip color etc? It seems they have all the confidence in the world even knowing you realize those things are not really her? I am just saying why can you not have confidence even knowing that some will know? Seems like a double standard. Joke about it even. If someone mocks me and tells me "why are u wearing a wig" I will say "so I wont look as ugly as you"


 I am not a person that would be comfortable with a wig. But I believe to each his own.

And I really-really-really dislike double standards but it can be true in this case unfortunately.

I am on a dating site and this has come up. To be fair some of the women admitted it was a double standard but still men should not wear wigs.

And I have a friend who years ago told me I should not try to fight it or try to hide it as that was a turnoff. Yet she thought it was ok for her to get lipo surgery...even though she wasn't even fat.

----------


## BigThinker

> I am not a person that would be comfortable with a wig. But I believe to each his own.
> 
> And I really-really-really dislike double standards but it can be true in this case unfortunately.
> 
> I am on a dating site and this has come up. To be fair some of the women admitted it was a double standard but still men should not wear wigs.
> 
> And I have a friend who years ago told me I should not try to fight it or try to hide it as that was a turnoff. Yet she thought it was ok for her to get lipo surgery...even though she wasn't even fat.


 Oh man, the gender double standards that exist in our culture absolutely blows my mind.  Women and men should of course be equal if every facet politically.  But, socially, where there are no real rules, it just never will be equal -- some to men's benefit, some to women's benefit.  It's obviously especially penetrating when the social injustice affects you and not most other men (ie wearing wigs).  

I guess we have to live with it and decide which way we want to play the game - conform to the social standards or antagonize today's social standards.  The former is probably the easier route and will be conducive to more relationships as we do what is expected, the latter is the difficult route that decreases the pool of women who would be interested in you substantially but maybe the relationships are more rewarding because you are innately more compatible with the hard-to-find woman.  There isn't a right answer here, but that's something I've speculated my whole life.

----------


## youngin

Wearing a hair piece is the opposite of being confident. Shaving your head and being yourself is confidence. Women care less about hair than you think. If you're good looking, then you're good looking. If you're not then you're not. All kinds of good looking bald men make women hot and bothered :P

----------


## baldy1990

> Wearing a hair piece is the opposite of being confident. Shaving your head and being yourself is confidence. Women care less about hair than you think. If you're good looking, then you're good looking. If you're not then you're not. All kinds of good looking bald men make women hot and bothered :P


 hair can make you good looking or bad looking,are you in denial

----------


## youngin

You all are in denial, not me. I am a NW6 with a hot wife. Cause instead of being depressed and complaining about my poor hair loss, I was out living mylife, being myself and having fun. This forum is full of NEGATIVITY.

----------


## clandestine

> You all are in denial, not me. I am a NW6 with a hot wife. Cause instead of being depressed and complaining about my poor hair loss, I was out living mylife, being myself and having fun. This forum is full of NEGATIVITY.


 And your name is 'youngin' because..?

----------


## youngin

> And your name is 'youngin' because..?


 Because I was young (17) when I started balding and started an account on HLH to get help back then, the name carried over to other forums. I was a NW5/6 by the time i was 24. That's why. Though I don't see how my name is relevant.

----------


## baldy1990

> Because I was young (17) when I started balding and started an account on HLH to get help back then, the name carried over to other forums. I was a NW5/6 by the time i was 24. That's why. Though I don't see how my name is relevant.


 a bald man can get a hot wife,if he has muscles or if he is heavy or have money or he has great qualites,this doesnt change that being bald can change you entirely,yes ENTIRELY,it change your appearance completely!Some living in denial for accepting the truth that they are getting uglier,they know they get uglier but they cant accept it that's a denial,denial of accepting.So yes we are in denial of accepting the truth but you are  in a much higher level of denial ,the denial of the truth itself,that balding makes you ugly,yes ugly,hair make a great impact of your beauty but you are denying it.Well done cause it makes your life easier better bald and happy than bald and sad nothing new.So dont try to tell us that it isnt the balding that make people ugly,you can tell it to yourself any day to make you feel better but i'm sure you would be a lot hotter if you had your hair and you could win girls hearts easier.

----------


## youngin

> a bald man can get a hot wife,if he has muscles or if he is heavy or have money or he has great qualites,this doesnt change that being bald can change you entirely,yes ENTIRELY,it change your appearance completely!Some living in denial for accepting the truth that they are getting uglier,they know they get uglier but they cant accept it that's a denial,denial of accepting.So yes we are in denial of accepting the truth but you are  in a much higher level of denial ,the denial of the truth itself,that balding makes you ugly,yes ugly,hair make a great impact of your beauty but you are denying it.Well done cause it makes your life easier better bald and happy than bald and sad nothing new.So dont try to tell us that it isnt the balding that make people ugly,you can tell it to yourself any day to make you feel better but i'm sure you would be a lot hotter if you had your hair and you could win girls hearts easier.


 Wow I feel sorry for you. Beauty is truely in the eye of the beholder. Hate to break it to you but some women find bald men extremely sexy. And that fact destroys what you just said.

----------


## baldy1990

> Wow I feel sorry for you. Beauty is truely in the eye of the beholder. Hate to break it to you but some women find bald men extremely sexy. And that fact destroys what you just said.


 yes about 5 % like them but not any a bald a good shape bald and they like hair too,so that's a myth.Even the most hot balds are rejected by a great amount of women.Some men like fatties too so what

----------


## BigThinker

> Some men like fatties too so what


 Well said.  I'll rock bald if I have to and fit that niche, but my chances are better with hair -- I know it.

----------


## dex89

Yes, its rare when you see a women that likes bald men unless his physically ripped then the percentage will go a little higher. Has for wigs, fudge that, I rather be bald that wear a rug on top of my cranium all day. Imagine if your having sex with a lady that you just meet and your wig falls off, lol creepy.

----------


## bigentries

I understand people claiming that the confident thing is shaving your head, but let's be real, the double standards really hurt on this one.

If it was socially accepted that men wore wigs like women do, there would be very little reasons for bald men to feel bad about they hair loss. Are you losing your hair? Get a wig that matches your hair and stop complaining. Would people find out? Probably, but without the stigma, they would understand why, like they understand why bald women choose to wear wigs.

The cure is already there, and it's hairpieces, but very few men choose to wear them.

----------


## baldy1990

yes if celebs wear hairpieces as a trend that would make hairpieces cool,so you wouldnt have the stigma,if a hairpiece was like choosing shoes,so you could express yourself anyway you wanted

as for shaving your head,no, actually you afraid of balding that's why you try to look less bald,so shaving isnt a solution,i dont like baldness so shaving wont solve my problem.It's really irritating to listen this all the time

----------


## mpb47

> Yes, its rare when you see a women that likes bald men unless his physically ripped then the percentage will go a little higher. Has for wigs, fudge that, I rather be bald that wear a rug on top of my cranium all day. Imagine if your having sex with a lady that you just meet and your wig falls off, lol creepy.


 Maybe not common but they exist. My friend went so far to say as she would not date a guy late 30's onward without some loss because it meant something was wrong or missing down below.

----------


## Clinicspots

It depends. Some people who do hair transplant surgery do not get success. Some people then opt for having a wig at the end of the day,Wigs are also of two types, natural and unnatural. Many celebrities too tend to wear wigs. But that thing catches our eye and mostly get into the news.

----------


## Olmechairtransplant

You are so cool! I dont think Ive truly read through anything like this before.

So good to find someone with a few genuine thoughts on this
subject matter. Really.. thanks for starting this up.

This site is something that is needed on the internet, someone with a bit of originality!

http://www.hairtransplantdelhi.com

----------


## Baldnessfalls

Most people here have no clue what they're talking about. Go to a good stylist and have the hair system cut in, styled and blended to your own hair by a professional, give the unit a couple weeks to break in and conform to your head/other hair, shampoo/condition and treat it like your normal hair. Do all this and it will look fantastic and completely natural. I've been wearing hair systems for over 1 year. I've had several systems and no one in my family, nor anyone else I know or have met since has had the slightest clue. Even my best friend, who is the most observant person I know (he catches everything) has no clue and has seen me close up numerous times. I know him well and he's the kind who would ask me about it if he noticed it. I wear mine long, and the other day I saw someone I haven't seen for a long time and when he looked at me, all he said was, "man you really let your hair grow out. Looks good." Trust me, I can tell when they are suspicious. 

It costs me roughly $600-$700 every time I get a new one done, which is pricey, but I'd rather pay that price to get the professional stylist to cut and style the unit. The systems I use are nothing special, they are no different than the ones you could buy from hair direct or toplace. I was kinda skeptical when I first tried them, but now I'm very comfortable with them. They look natural when done right. And it's simple to do right so long as you get it done by a professional.

That's my experience.

----------


## Haircurse

I recently bought two hair pieces right from a distributor. They gave me the number of a woman who would cut it, but she did an awful job. I am trying to find someone to fix the work that she did, but i am having problems finding someone. The chains will not talk to me if I didn't buy a piece from them. Does anyone have an suggestions. Thanks in advance.

And before anyone tells me to shave my head- I would if I could, but I have had several transplants and the "doctors" could never produce the results that they promised. So, I am left with a lot of scarring.

----------


## UKSteven

Are you prepared to travel to anywhere in the world thats recommended?
If not, it may be a good idea to specify where you live.

----------


## Joebloggs

Jumping in late here but find this very interesting...

I agree that in some cases hair systems can be spotted, even when they look pretty good. However, this is particularly so for us guys who 'look' for them. Be honest, have you ever suspected someone is wearing a system only to find out later that they're not? I know i have!

I know enough about woman to know they don't care if you're wearing a hair system, the issue is if you are scared. They can smell fear. It doesn't matter what the issue is; if you think she's too good for you... she is. End of.

If you think you look hot with your hair system and it looks relatively real then there's nothing to fear.  Try hitting on her friend & she'll be loving your bloody hair system!

I personally couldn't give a rats ass if my system looks "not right" if the sun shines on it at 4.07pm if i'm facing south east on Tuesdays.

When i told my girlfriend about Enrique's system (whom she has a MASSIVE crush on) she said .... who cares!!!

Just rock that shit & live your life! Hair systems are awesome!

----------

